# Aluminum Galinstan amalgam



## BlueDex (Dec 20, 2022)

The Aluminum and galinstan can be heated up to form an aluminum galinstan amalgam.


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

This is known.Practical research is what is missing.And if you look at a few videos Al Ga is very reactive, that might be due to the high level of amalgamation the operators chose to show but it's certainly not promising.Also maybe due to the fact they used metallic Ga, as opposed to water soluble salts, which might amalgamate more suitably for this kind of reaction.


----------



## cyclic-ozone

BlueDex said:


> The Aluminum and galinstan can be heated up to form an aluminum galinstan amalgam.



BlueDexI have done almost no research in alternate methods of "activating" aluminum, however, I think you would use gallium metal (solid but melts at 30-something Celcius) and not galistan which is an alloy between tin, indium and gallium I think. Also, it would not technically be an amalgam as an amalgum contains mercury, it would simply be an alloy. As far as I have heard the alternate aluminum activating alloys are sketchy at best with varrying alleged results from our fellow clandestine chemists. would advise not attempting this unless you have time and money to burn as I assume you are using this for a redam of mdp2p or p2p. furthermore, read up on a lot of the patents to do with gallium replacing mercury in activated aluminum reactions as they are not 1;1 clones of aluminum amalgam reactions. Best of luck and I would love to know about some of the things you find out.


----------

